# Small, Satisfying Pleasures.



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

Getting my bed and pillow adjusted just right so that I feel totally comfy.

Flowers.

Having a great conversation with my sweetie. Also, Laying in bed with my guy, snuggling (and other things that shall remain undefined...).

A good joke between my son and I.

Getting the family together and talking and laughing.

A beautiful view when I'm driving down the road -- maybe it's the magic hour (around dusk), when the light is golden and it makes the hills and clouds look gorgeous.

Finding a bra that fits perfectly and feels great.

A hug from my little neighbor, Cynthia.

Having my math tutor explain a concept to me and I get it perfectly and can sail through my homework. Small, and yet for me, not; but very satisfying.

Eating a variety of fruit I love at the height of its ripeness.

Taking some lazy time in the morning to post here in an interesting, positive thread.

Hearing the right song at the right moment so that it washes over me like a wave and transports me.

That's good for now. 

What small(ish) things give you pleasure?


----------



## shy guy (Mar 29, 2006)

A hug from my Mom (1)...Jokeing around with my Dad(2)...Makeing Big girls blush (3)...Hanging out with my peeps(4)...You people(5)...A good movie(6)...coke in bottle and beef jerky:eat27)...Reading comics and playing video games(8)...My Bass(9)...NASCAR and the WWE(10)...and thats it for me ...later


----------



## Jane (Mar 29, 2006)

Tina...you did a darn good job of summing mine up.

The one minute between a house being clean and it falling to complete disarray. (Talk about SMALL pleasures)

A long, hot bath...

People I love...

Comfortable shoes.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 29, 2006)

Sleeping in until 8 a.m. Trust me, when you wake up at 4:45, 5 days a week, 8 a.m. seems late. I'm enjoying my vacation.

The huge, claw footed bath tub in my family's house. So deep and wide, I'm lost in its waters for hours.

clean air with views of mountains.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 29, 2006)

The ability just to sit and appreciate things, no matter how small or seemingly insignificant.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Making someone happy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

My kitty when we first get to bed in the morning.

Seeing the rabbits in my yard in the middle of the night at lunch. 

A good snow.

Puppies.

Kittens.

Baby animals in general.

Having a civil disagreement.

Having literate coworkers.

My freshly shaved skin.

The shape of my body.

My niece.

The ability to put my legs behind my head.

My long talks with Ryan.

The way Sharon's tits inevitably sit on my shoulder when we're gossiping.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

A "good morning" call, for no reason in particular.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 29, 2006)

The color of a chocolate milkshake through a frosty parfait glass, and the way a striped straw looks when stuck into one.

Getting home and finding a tree blossom in your hair.

Breezes. I'm a breeze freak.

Laughing with kin. And kindred.

Quiet rain.

Noisy rain.

Having a man platonically open a door for you, and other things that remind you the people on that crazy web board are just plain wrong.

Sleeping with so many windows open it feels like you're sleeping outside.

Sleeping outside.

Letting a child share their kooky ideas with you.

Completing an unpleasant project.

Seeing that your parents are happy.

Finding what you've been looking for, and it's on sale.

Clangorous boyfriend farts.

Santaclear one-liners.

An excited call from someone who's just gotten her second ultrasound. The one where it's actually starting to look like a baby.

Laughing at yourself.

Helping an old lady cross a street, or reach something at the market.

Very large bathtubs.

Daydreams involving very large bathtubs.

Daydreams.

Spooning, and most variations of same.

Cherry blossom time in NYC (though that's hardly a small thing).

Knowing what song comes next.

Knowing there's great food you haven't even tried yet.

Getting an apology you'd forgotten you wanted.

Getting older.

Discovering that Lane Bryant is now carrying some of their plungy styles in H cup.

Knowing you have 4 lingerie orders in transit, and you haven't even ordered the Lane Bryant bras yet.

Getting cookies in the mail.

The ease with which one can go without ever missing an episode of _The Daily Show_.

That first unmistakable whiff of Spring.

When the heat in a heated pool is jacked way, way up.

When a dog you like smiles back at you.

Giving your time to people you don't know.

Treasuring someone.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 29, 2006)

ooh fun! I love these lists.

1- The first cool autumn days

2- Spending time with my parents

3- Watching my favorite movies while cuddling (its been a while)

4- eating really fresh seafood

5- sitting on the beach with very few people so I can hear the water and birds

6- going on road-trips with my best friend

7- singing badly to foreign music in my bedroom

8- watching my favorite show of all time (which I own all of) it will forever cheer me up

9- reading good poetry outside in the sun

10- hiding away in the woods with my music to write

11- getting a little gift from someone who care about me, even if they made it themselves. I like a little tolken to remind me of them when they aren't around.

12- A kiss when I'm feeling down


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

Children playing and lauging. 

Little Little babies cry. That A lah A lah. They only cry like that for a little while. I also like how babies smell. 

Thunder and lightning 

Moving water. I love the how rivers flowing over rocks look. I love the sounds of the ocean. Waves, gulls, people enjoing it. 

When my neice puts on plays for me. 

When my nephew asks for a snuggle or a canon ball. A snuggle is what is sounds like and a Canon ball is when he jumps to me and I catch him. 

I like when my mom makes a meal for me. 

When my dad tells me the same joke for the 20th time. 

Sitting on my parents patio in the summer in the shade drinking iced tea and relaxing while all the neices and nephews play in the pool that took hours to get up for them. 

Over night stays with at my friends, shopping, eating, a little dancing and alittle and sleeping in a lot. 

My pup pup when he looks at me with those big brown eyes. 

My Sosa kitty when he kneeds my hip before he lays down and falls asleep. 

Perfeclty made bacon. 

I too love cherry blossom time, See Attached pic. 

Taking puppy to the park. 

Kind gestures and unexpected acts of kindness. 

Gosh there are so many things I could go on forever.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 29, 2006)

The look in Christy's eyes when she tells me she loves me.

Hearing Christy say "I love you with all that is within me".

The laughter of small children.

Watching the deer feeding in the backyard.

Thunderstorms.

Long relaxing soaks in the hot tub.

Remembering my Mom and Dad.

The smell of just opened blooms on my rose bush.

The smell of my barbeque as its cooking on the grill.

A really really cold beer on a hot afternoon.

Remembering the taste of my grandmother's chicken and dumplings and her coconut cream pie.

Now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Echoes (Mar 29, 2006)

1. Snuggling into my big coach seat around three in the morning, the lights dim, the lulling effect of the slight swaying of the car, the conductor slowly and quietly walking down the aisle, making sure everyone is safe and secure.

2. Taking a roadtrip with no specific destination in mind. There are no wrong turns, no deadlines, no expectations. 

3. Sitting out on the back porch with friends, having a few drinks, listening to swamp pop, talking about whatever strikes our fancy. 

4. Standing on the Maine coast under a gorgeous blue sky, looking out at the water, hearing the waves crashing against the rocks, watching the boats floating by. 

5. Sitting on the bank of the MS river remembering the good old days, wondering who else is doing the same. 

6. Going places I've never been before. 

7. Making music with others. 

8. Visiting with friends I haven't seen in five years, but somehow managing to pick up right where we left off. 

9. Crossing bridges I've never crossed before. It makes me giddy.

10. Laughing. 

11. Stormy weather. 

12. Midnight trips to town "just because." 

13. Pink Floyd. 

14. Random weirdness. Seeing a guy pop a wheelie on a motorcycle going 85 down the interstate, for example.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice topic, Tina.  Has required not only thought, but awareness and ease at the same time.


The first moment when I realize that the repair job is over and the repair came out better than I imagined
Any given moment or note when I am spewing thoughts, emotions, creativeness, and heart out of my trumpet(s)
The look of the sky. The look of the stars. The blackness of the night sky. The depth of the blue sky. The wandering clouds
A hug from the one I love, Erin
The feeling of floating on my feet. It can also be displayed as *marching*, or just the energy to carry myself
Seeing a cat or kitten smitten upon the sight of a bird, or a squirrel
The sight of rolling hills
The ride of a roller coaster, no matter how hardcore or how dangerous
The taste of a Mountain Dew, when it does not give me a nasty sugar feeling in my mouth
The moment the first tear comes before a crying outburst, or just a general cry
The moment you wake up after a good nights rest
Rain
Driving
The sight, and the emotion behind a really demented, strange, or completely off-the-wall movie
The first time I take a shower after a haircut
*Strong* wind
The feeling of snow
Hearing somebody that matters to me laugh, or laughing myself
And lastly, and most importantly, something someone already said, _Making somebody happy_

That about does it, for now.

*EDIT*: I forgot an important one as well. The feeling of being _Chimpi_.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 29, 2006)

The way my freshly shaved legs feel against bed sheets

The way a man's hairy legs feel against mine

Laughing so hard it hurts

Driving with the windows down and the radio cranked up

Taking too long in the shower

The days that come around every so often when I have nothing important to do and can focus on feeling good

Indulging in a hot fudge sundae without giving a hoot about the calories

Feeling gorgeous first thing in the morning before brushing my hair or putting on make-up

The sounds and smells of a ball park

The feel of a man's lips on my neck

Opening my purse and finding more cash than I recall

Crying anything out

Catching up with my brother

The smell of my house during Holiday baking

The way my dogs curl up after eating dinner with full bellies and tiny slits for eyes


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 29, 2006)

These are GREAT lists.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking into my kitties eye's and seeing the trust and love he gives to me; with no expectations

Seeing the sunrise over the mountains in the morning...

An unexpected hug and a quick kiss on my neck from Tom Selleck

A finished painting


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

1)Petting my kitty. 
2)Petting my hubby.
3)The sun on my face.
4)Swimming.
5)Shopping.
6)Eating.
7)Singing.
8)Drawing.
9)A gentle breeze.
10)A cool rain on a hot day.


----------



## Mini (Mar 29, 2006)

Making people laugh.

Having coffee with a friend.

Writing pseudo-inspirational messages for the line cooks at work; "You are ALL winners in my book."

Saying inappropriate things at inappropriate times just to see the reaction; "What would you recommend that doesn't taste fishy?"

"The chicken."

Adopting "The Smirk" when my boss tries to foist an irrelevant and/or irrational change to procedure upon me.

Drinking Guinness while eating breakfast cereal at 3 in the morning.

"Please order into the pink microphone." Enough said.

More as they come to me.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 29, 2006)

My is only one thing but it covers many aspects of my life...laughing. With friends, family, whenever, where ever.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

my top ten in no particular order

A hot shower after a long hockey game
Being with a close friend
A good meal
Holding a lover close
Driving at night
Naping outside on a warm day
Driveing with the windows open and music blasting
Walking throught the Oak Grove (on campus park)
The final stroke on a painting
After a long hard day, a nice peacefull night with someone I truly care about


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

You know what? Opening this thread has been like opening a present on Christmas morning. This has to be one of my all time favorite threads ever, on any board. It just makes me feel good, and reading it has been added to my list of simple, lovely pleasures. :kiss2: 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The way Sharon's tits inevitably sit on my shoulder when we're gossiping.



Wait. Sadeian, you have a friend with birds, or what?


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Watching a beautiful woman walk across my imagination, colors streaming from her glorious body.


----------



## jamie (Mar 29, 2006)

Taking a nap in the sun.

Riding around with the windows down, the radio up and no place to go in particular.

Falling asleep on the side of a hill while "fishing."

Taking a hike in the fall and then going to buy a pumpkin and some apple cider and spending the evening creating the most poorly designed jack-o-lantern ever.

Really hot shower.

Me lying on the bed, all the blinds up with the sun pouring through, Sunday NPR on the radio, a good crossword puzzle and the little cat lying on my butt purring up a storm.

My boyfriend coming up and hugging me from behind and kissing the top of my head.

The way snow coming down makes the world seem quieter; then the crunch of every step that comes after.

Mountain Laurel.

Finding really-ripe blackberries on the side of the road, that are still warm from being in the sun.

Museums discovering a new artist to be obsessed with. 

Good sourdough bread with good butter.

Wind. I take off from work when they are calling for a windy, blustery day. I like to just go to the park and feel like I am about to take off.

Tulips.

Finding out that you may have a way too incredible deal on a house for rent.

Going out to dinner with someone who has known you through several phases of your life, and makes fun of you about said phases, but loves you anyhow.


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

_The way snow coming down makes the world seem quieter; then the crunch of every step that comes after._

That's poetic, jamie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Wait. Sadeian, you have a friend with birds, or what?



No, just a friend with no sense of personal space! When I first met her, I was a bit offended. I like my personal space, but she tends to get right up on you, and she's VERY tall. She's the sort of person who gets hurt if you shoo her away. Eventually, I found it endearing.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 29, 2006)

My first cup of coffee in the morning

Along about this time of year, finding my asparagus juuuuuuuust starting to break ground and finding perennials coming up that i planted last year and forgot about.

A little later after i've planted my garden, taking my first cup of coffee outside and seeing if the seedings are sprouting.

A little later, going out my front door to pick free fresh vegetables and my Mr Lincoln roses are in full bloom and smelling up the whole yard.

Playing at my favorite club and turning around and looking out the plateglass window behind the bandstand just as Mr. Touchdown, the homeless guy who's always running around downtown in a football helmet, charges by on the sidewalk.

Going out in public with my gf and again being reminded what a nice, warm, goodvibes person she is.

Writing music with a soft, #1 pencil on that high-quality, porous kinda score paper.

Getting unexpected emails, pictures or mp3's from my son in London.

Holiday hangs with wife #1 and the kids when we're all in the same place at the same time.

Unexpected interesting or fun conversations with strangers.

The way my dog announces that it's time to go to sleep: jumps up on the bed, stands there looking at me and then puts his head down on the bed with his butt still way up in the air for a while and then SLAMS his body down on the bed. 

and many more......


----------



## Jane (Mar 29, 2006)

Egbert, I hope you don't mind that I just fell head over heels for you from that post.:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

Singing along with Patsy and thinking, "Hmm...not bad." 
Watching one of my cats give Sam the Golden Retriever a massage.
Sandwiches. 
Making lists with a hot pink pen.
Driving a stick shift. 
Trivial Pursuit. 
Watching Aliens, The Terminator or Starship Troopers. Again. 
Inside jokes. 
Getting an email from my mom. 
A surprise phone call from my best friend in the world. 
Looking at childhood photos. 
My dog Buster's play bows! 
My iPod. 
Painting my nails a sassy rosy-red shade that I'm pretty sure I'm too old for. 
Seeing my cat Pete tear out of a room at full speed and idly wondering what the hell kind of trouble he just caused. 
Waking up to sunshine. 
Burt's Bees lip gloss. 
Impromptu drum concerts over the phone.
Interacting with the amazing people here.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, Jane and i'm glad we share some simple pleasures but in Real Life i'm actually an insufferably boring boor.
(nice hair, btw)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 29, 2006)

*My town when it is at its prettiest 
*Those rare times when it is just me, my mom, and my two younger brothers laughing over memories. 
*Pretending to be Celine Dion on my way home from work...windows down, CD blaring.
*My babies greeting me with smiles on their little faces like they haven't seen me in days and days when I arrive at work 
*A good book
*Being home alone
*My dad's memory
*Interesting conversations with someone new
*Finding the cool side of the pillow
*Sleeping with the windows open for the first time
*Pictures of friends, family, and kids I've cared for all over the place
*A bubble bath with all the lights out, candles flickering and soft music playing

To name a few


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Watching a beautiful woman walk across my imagination, colors streaming from her glorious body.



Ditto that... and cheetos...


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Somehow, having this KG avatar makes what I said there _really creepy._

Better eat some cookies to help me through the night.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2006)

the smell of a new book


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Smells:
A new paperback book
A cave 
Hickory smoke
A Pine forest
A Pine forest during a downpour
Baby Magic Baby Lotion
Broiling garlic bread
Freshly ground nutmeg
Recently turned soil in the garden
Carmex
An orange being peeled
Nutragena T-Gel


----------



## Ash (Mar 29, 2006)

-Singing showtunes with my 17 year old cousin while we clean the house. 
-Watching Oliver romp around the house, chasing the kitties and doing his best to only get in trouble when I'm not watching.
-Those days in the early spring and early fall when it's just warm enough to have the windows down and the sunroof open in the car.
-Setting up the couch cushions in just the right way and settling down into them with a good book.
-Sleeping completely naked, no matter how cold it is outside, with a fan blowing on my face.
-A smile from a male stranger, and the knowledge that he's probably not an FA, but just a genuinely nice guy. Being reminded that those do exist. 
-Laying on the floor, staring up at the ceiling in complete silence. A time for reflection and emotion because no one else can see. 
-Playing volleyball in the rain with my cousin so we can slide around in the grass and get completely soaked. 
-The knowledge that I will very soon be a college graduate.
-Hearing my great aunt's voice and thinking, just for a second, that my grandmother is on the other end of the line. 
-Going through cookbooks and finding little margin notes in my grandmother's handwriting. 


Wow, good thread! I'm sure I'll be adding more as I think of them.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 30, 2006)

Being alone in on a dark, silent wintry night. 

Observing the the sky at night, particularly the moon and the clouds. 

Walking in bare feet. 

Sleeping in the nude.  My body is a flipping furnace most of the time.

Feeling happy. I don't often genuinely feel happiness with myself. I'm getting better. (insert Monty Python quote here)

Seeing others finding and maintaining love in this world.

A good long scratch on any part of the body in need of said scratch. 

Playing with/cuddling with our dog and cats, observing them play with one another, all pet antics.

Sleep.

Sleep.

I need to go to sleep.

I need to get more sleep.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 30, 2006)

Orange Juice


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2006)

Petting and playing with my parents' cats.

Cool, cloudy days. No more than 50-55 degrees, but no wind or rain.

A good book.

Dirty and/or politically incorrect humor.

Lying in a warm bed on a freezing cold morning.

Talking on the phone or Yahoo! Messenger with TheSadeianLinguist. 

Mexican food.

Being in the mountains or at the beach.


----------



## mejix (Mar 30, 2006)

the glorious morning sound of _"attention costumers, an inbound train towards the loop will be arriving shortly."_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 30, 2006)

Mosaic glass

Dancing in my living room

Singing in my car

Holding my boyfriend as close as I can as we lay in bed watching the clock, waiting for the last possible minute until we have to leave for the airport 

Cake's version of "I Will Survive"

Sleeps with Butterflies by Tori Amos 

Feeling of weightlessness in a swimming pool

Watching The Women for the millionth time

Greek omelets

Dreaming

Mint chip ice cream (chocolate flakes, not chips)

Hot Tamales candy

The kindess of my stepfather

Realizing Im having a good memory about my father

Standing on the front porch watching a thunder storm or laying in bed as a storm passes through, listening to the rain hit the roof, anticipating the next blast of thunder

Sweet cocktails

Coffee with cream

A glass of cold lemonade

People watching

Forgetting I'm shy

Hot and sour soup


----------



## rainyday (Mar 30, 2006)

Little gifts. Like discovering the words "I love you" in the notes section of my cell phone when I didn't know anything was there.

Smelling a shirt and finding theres still a scent

Finding pictures Id forgotten were ever taken

Ice cold water

Getting new books in the mail

Watching kitties sleep upside down or all stretched out in the sun

Perfectly sanded wood

Finding something Ive been looking for

Reading old emails that bring back a forgotten memory

Taking 50 pictures of something and discovering one came out really cool

Finding the perfect gift

Prismacolor Indigo Blue

Making grandmas potato salad just like grandma made it

Ironing vintage linens

A newly organized desk

The sound of a river at night


----------



## Michelle (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, I love this thread. Here are a few of mine (this list could have gone on forever).

--The smell and look of a freshly mowed lawn.
--The moment a plane touches down safely on the runway.
--Catching the scent of lilacs or lilies of the valley in the air in the spring.
--A morning kiss from my birds.
--A newly cleaned house.
--Holding my breath and sinking below the water in a warm bath.
--Looking in the mirror and being pleased at my reflection.
--Tender words or a hug from a friend or loved one.
--An email from a colleague thanking me for something.
--Being in a boat of any kind.
--The smell of a library.
--Connecting with an old friend or friends.
--The first bite of pumpkin pie.
--Making someone laugh or feel good with your words.
--An honest to God snail mail letter from a friend.
--Getting valentine cards sent from Pennsylvania.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Stealing avatars.


----------



## Red (Mar 30, 2006)

Receiving little messages from a friend to remind me that they love me because when moving house whilst packing they find little mementos from our friendship that take them back.


Clean sheets & clean body + lie in.


Clean car, empty mind, good music,driving through the countryside for no particular reason, whilst noone really knowing where you are.


Lying on the grass for hours next to Stonehenge whilst reminiscing about when my Granddad first took me there as a child, and watching all the tourists gawp at it. 


Being on a boat in the sun, anywhere


Fishing on the Great Union Canal.


Wandering around Camden market in the summer, eating Thai chicken from one of the food stands whilst dodging pigeons.

After having an argument or a bad day, turning on the radio and magically hearing 'Let it be' come on.


Seeing someone you haven't seen in ages on a day that your feeling particularly stunning.


Sitting around Covent garden outside a good restaurant, having a lovely meal, finished with a proper coffee and an illicit cigarette, that you know is so so so bad for you but goes fabulously with the coffee. 



There are too many more to mention.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

Took the day off and it's sunny and 67 degrees.

The commuter train passes a few miles away and you hear the whistle. I am still in bed and it's 2 hours before I set the alarm.

I have time for coffee--I have 2 cups.

Small plants are breaking through the earth, the trees will bloom soon.

2 big blue jays nose around for perfect twigs to build their nest.

The postman passes your house--no bills due today, they've been paid off for now.

A job interview this afternoon. It may be great, it may pay lousy, but I have options. Like scratching a lottery ticket, my life may change today.

I woke only an hour ago and this has taken place.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

This is now my favorite way to wake up. I read this first thing and feel good. I hope this thread never dies. 

The sight, smell and sound of the ocean.
Finding an email from my Love with words of adoration in it.
Settling down and watching a good movie.
A freshly brewed batch of Good Earth green tea made in the sun.

Good luck on the interview, BigBoy. My fingers are crossed for you. Sounds like a lovely morning.


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

Watching Hummingbirds in a death match over a hummingbird feeder. Territorial little messes.

Having the little popup on my computer tell me I have email...hoping it's from someone special...and IT IS!!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Having the little popup on my computer tell me I have email...hoping it's from someone special...and IT IS!!



Amen to that.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> This is now my favorite way to wake up. I read this first thing and feel good. I hope this thread never dies.
> 
> The sight, smell and sound of the ocean.
> Finding an email from my Love with words of adoration in it.
> ...



I miss the ocean! That's one thing about California I miss terribly; being able to go to the ocean on a given notice. I just love the salt air, it's soooo energizing!!

Rainy, that is a very interesting avatar you got there!! I'll have to get the hubby to consider the tatoo "D" on his face; I think it's perfect!! And the cigar is soooooo me!!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 30, 2006)

Having everything on my comp working problem free

(Unlike this morning when Photoshop kept crashing every time I tried to rotate the "D" just a little. Gave up. If he gets the D, tell him to put it at angle.  )


----------



## Aliena (Mar 30, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Having everything on my comp working problem free
> 
> (Unlike this morning when Photoshop kept crashing every time I tried to rotate the "D" just a little. Gave up. If he gets the D, tell him to put it at angle.  )



Heh, I was thinking angling it on the forehead!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, this is too rich. Even though it's confusing as heck, I'm loving this. 

Aliena, I love the smell of sea air, too. One of my favorite smells.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, this is too rich. Even though it's confusing as heck, I'm loving this.
> 
> Aliena, I love the smell of sea air, too. One of my favorite smells.



Oh I agree. When I first read Rainy's post above, my first thought was, "I didn't write that!!" It took me a second to get oriented. :doh:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Watching Hummingbirds in a death match over a hummingbird feeder. Territorial little messes.


Jane, you have... _multiple_ hummingbirds? As in, enough to fight? Until I became an urbanite I always kept hummingbird feeders -- adore the little fuckers -- but only once in my life have I seen more than one at a time. Saw a tree just lousy with 'em. I was awed enough to stop eating my biscuit and watch. I mean, I didn't let it go _cold_, or anything.

And speaking of territorial messes, quit flirting with my boyfriend or I'll kick your Okie ass.


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Jane, you have... _multiple_ hummingbirds? As in, enough to fight? Until I became an urbanite I always kept hummingbird feeders -- adore the little fuckers -- but only once in my life have I seen more than one at a time. Saw a tree just lousy with 'em. I was awed enough to stop eating my biscuit and watch. I mean, I didn't let it go _cold_, or anything.
> 
> And speaking of territorial messes, quit flirting with my boyfriend or I'll kick your Okie ass.


Well, you'll have to get your kicker down to Okie-land to do that, and that would be worth it.

We had one hummingbird (named Elvis) who staked out the feeder in the back of the house, and another (Patrick) who staked out the feeder in the front. They would sit in the crepe myrtle and dive bomb any other hummer that looked at their feeder. *WHAM* right into the window.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Well, you'll have to get your kicker down to Okie-land to do that...


You're on.

(Cue theme from dramatic climax of _High Noon_.)


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You're on.
> 
> (Cue theme from dramatic climax of _High Noon_.)


Do not forsake me, oh my darlin'

(Polishing up my 2x4)


----------



## jamie (Mar 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I was awed enough to stop eating my biscuit and watch. I mean, I didn't let it go _cold_, or anything.



Nuh Uh... you didn't dare. Shocked and a little disappointed.


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

BB, I am in awe of the Avatar.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie said:


> Nuh Uh... you didn't dare. Shocked and a little disappointed.


You are NOT shocked and disappointed, Jamie! I'm in awe of your complete lack of shock and the bold misrepresentation of your current level of disappointment!


(Edited to add: Unspeakably!)


----------



## jamie (Mar 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You are NOT shocked and disappointed, Jamie! I'm in awe of your complete lack of shock and the bold misrepresentation of your current level of disappointment!
> 
> 
> (Edited to add: Unspeakably!)



It is even more fun to imagine your avatar saying that statement. Arrrgh.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

The smell of laundry drying.

The highly-oxygenized smell right after a thunder storm.

Winning a bet.

The first beer on Friday.

At dusk, blue, noxima-colored skies with black streaks; there's beauty and menace at the same time.

A job interview that was a great experience.

An afternoon in your car, during the week, and you don't have to go back to work.

The Atlantic tossing against rocks in March, warm weather will return. The waters are gray but will return to blue.

Older people who speak proper English in perfect sentences.

Soundgarden.

Working down debts and seeing results.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Cocteau Twins songs. 
Black stetson hats. 
Kickass new hand lotion. 
The sting in my fingertips after I noodle on my 12-string.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

Welch's Grape Soda


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

Sitting down with a brand new, fave magazine to read it for the first time.

That pleasant feeling of fullness after a good meal, and letting the yummy taste linger in my mouth for a while afterward.

Cute little puppy licks. I miss that.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 31, 2006)

Waking up to the smell of bacon frying in the morning.

The feeling of excitement I had as a child on Christmas Morning.

The sound of a breeze blowing through the treetops.

Hearing Christy laugh.

The perfect hot fudge sundae.


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

The thought that I'll be seeing my honey in less than two weeks, and that he'll be here for five days.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Early morning sunlight that travels all the way through the leaves in the tree out side my bedroom window, through the blinds, and makes the most wonderful patterns on my bed.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 31, 2006)

The idea of Aris referring to a man as his honey. Yeah, I know it's you, Tina, but still...


----------



## RedHead (Mar 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The idea of Aris referring to a man as his honey. Yeah, I know it's you, Tina, but still...



Yah, the total insanity of the Avatar switches has come to a head...so to speak!


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

I know, honey. And if you like that, you can watch him talk about his NuvaRing and period in this thread. It felt the same way to me watch you as fatlane talk about 'his' breasts in another thread the other day. As I said before, it's Dimensions Bizarro World.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Tina said:


> I know, honey. And if you like that, you can watch him talk about his NuvaRing and period in this thread. It felt the same way to me watch you as fatlane talk about 'his' breasts in another thread the other day. As I said before, it's Dimensions Bizarro World.


 
makes my brain hurt


----------



## Mini (Mar 31, 2006)

OK, here's a new one: Going out of my way to antagonize my insane bitch-harpy of a boss.

For example, we're no longer to write "Shr Cock" as a shortform. It's "Shr Cocktl." She flips out if we don't, so I do, to great comedic effect.

"DON'T WRITE IT LIKE THAT ANYMORE. I SHOWED YOU HOW TO DO IT PROPERLY."

(In the middle of a busy restaurant, no less.)

I just stood there, smirking, and when she walked away I started chuckling a hearty chuckle.

"DON'T LAUGH AT ME!!!! GRRRR!!!!"

I shit you not. She grrr'd.

What a fucking fruitcake.

(And for the record, I now write SHR COCK in gigantic letters with a tiny postscript tl afterwards. Barely even readable. Never underestimate the power of spite.)

And her obnoxious sub-human pig of a husband? He got so trashed that he bothered a table for a good twenty minutes with a rambling tale of how he came to be chef extraordinaire at a shitty fish and chips shop. And he was so fuckin' loud that you could hear him anywhere in the restaurant.

What an ape.

I've come to the conclusion that I'm not long for this restaurant, and when I go, I'm going big and burning every bridge. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> makes my brain hurt



But in a good way! Wheee!

You'd better watch it, Princess: Jane is going to give you a reputation as a grump with those posts she's making, using your avatar.


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

Burning bridges isn't such a good thing, Mini, but it sounds like in this instance, quitting would be. They both sound like mental cases.


----------



## Mini (Mar 31, 2006)

Tina said:


> Burning bridges isn't such a good thing, Mini, but it sounds like in this instance, quitting would be. They both sound like mental cases.



Where's the fun in that? 

The job doesn't pay for shit, so I make up for it by using it as cheap entertainment.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Tina said:


> But in a good way! Wheee!
> 
> You'd better watch it, Princess: Jane is going to give you a reputation as a grump with those posts she's making, using your avatar.


 
Nah, she is just channeling the inner EvilPrincess- a very direct, candid, and rigorously honest Princess:bow: .... gotta love her :wubu:


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> OK, here's a new one: Going out of my way to antagonize my insane bitch-harpy of a boss.
> 
> For example, we're no longer to write "Shr Cock" as a shortform. It's "Shr Cocktl." She flips out if we don't, so I do, to great comedic effect.
> 
> ...



A classic case of cockaphobia. Either that, or she's a closet nympho. Reading the word "COCK" multiple times every night in a public place is as good as reading erotica when alone.


----------



## Tina (Apr 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> The job doesn't pay for shit, so I make up for it by using it as cheap entertainment.



True. But if it doesn't pay, it might at least work as a decent reference. Otherwise you've gotten shit wages *and* no resource for a good reference.  




EvilPrincess said:


> Nah, she is just channeling the inner EvilPrincess- a very direct, candid, and rigorously honest Princess:bow: .... gotta love her :wubu:



And I do. I was gently teasing Janie Babes.


----------



## Jane (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome to April Fool's Day:

The simple pleasure of some fun without hurting anyone.


----------



## Mini (Apr 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> True. But if it doesn't pay, it might at least work as a decent reference. Otherwise you've gotten shit wages *and* no resource for a good reference.



Believe me, there's no way in hell I'd get a good reference from 'em anyway. They really don't like me.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 1, 2006)

A freshly cleaned office! Yay me!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2006)

Hugging my kitty who hates my hugs.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 1, 2006)

"Tenderness", by General Public.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

Having a good heart-to-heart conversation with a trusted friend.

Having someone actually *listen* to what I am saying.

Fat-free chocolate pudding.

Wendy's grilled chicken sandwiches and plain baked potato.

Anyone wanna go to Wendy's? I made myself hungry just now!


----------



## Tina (Apr 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> Believe me, there's no way in hell I'd get a good reference from 'em anyway. They really don't like me.



Ah, well then, have fun and let us know what you destroyed on your way out! 

A cold Propel on my throat when I'm sick.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Apr 27, 2006)

I know it's tacky but today i was reminded of the ultimate small pleasure in life and, being a fairly tacky person, i could never live with myself if this thread died without this one included:

- Being stuck in traffic for a few hours needing to pee reeeeeealllllllly bad and finally getting the opportunity.


----------



## Jane (Apr 27, 2006)

Ain't it the truth!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2006)

Getting to the point where I'm actually understanding algebra. Mostly.

Laying down in bed for the evening when I'm really, really tired, and feeling that comfy, snuggly feeling of bliss before falling asleep.

Finding email, with words of love enclosed, from my boyfriend when I first wake up.

Eating the first ripe, sweet strawberries of the season.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 28, 2006)

Puppies. Oh God, puppies! They're all so cute! I love them so much it hurts!

My kitty's anger when I'm doing something nice for her, like picking out a big, dried booger hanging out of her nose a few minutes ago. It amuses me that someone can get sooooooo self-righteous when receiving help. 

Having someone to share my griefs at work with now.

Teasing people.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 28, 2006)

philadelphia.


----------



## ripley (Apr 28, 2006)

The smell of clothes dried outside on the line.

The way my dog cocks her head to the side and gets all excited when I say "Wanna go?"

Fresh baked bread with lots of butter.

Blackberry jam.

Seeing a perennial poking it's head out of the ground in spring.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 28, 2006)

finding fiddleheads


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 28, 2006)

Finding out that you've won a policy brief writing contest with a prize of 250 bucks. Woooohoooo, I'm going shopping.


----------



## Donna (Apr 28, 2006)

Discovering a once missed thread with a lot of wisdom and some really great sentiment.


----------



## Jane (Apr 28, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Finding out that you've won a policy brief writing contest with a prize of 250 bucks. Woooohoooo, I'm going shopping.


FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2006)

Oooh, nice, Kimberleigh; I love ferns.

Ebony, that's fabulous -- congrats!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

A pint of Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

The warmth of some freshly baked rolls in a cold night. And the warmth distributed by the oven that baked the rolls.
(It's somewhat freakin' cold here, I just awoke because of it... brrr)


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 28, 2006)

** Clean sheets

* Finally!! finishing something I started what seems like in the distant past.

* Watching my 'Tiger' as he sleeps cuddling up next to his mumma... 

* Watching my grandkiddies getting in the car to go home........after demolishing Nanna Joa's house.... 

* My hot pink fluffy slippers on a cool autumn morning 

* A small box of Lindt chocolates and my favorite tv show 'Heartbeat' *


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 29, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> finding fiddleheads



Thinking about people eating fiddleheads.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 29, 2006)

Jane said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!




Thanks Jane.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Apr 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ebony, that's fabulous -- congrats!



Thank you Tina. I have read a lot of your posts and I think that YOU are fabulous.


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2006)

Clean sheets blowing in the breeze on the clothesline.

Watching my cats take a bath.

The feel of my fluffy comforter with the fan blowing on me.

Azaleas

Watching the birds at the birdfeeders


----------



## Chimpi (May 6, 2006)

Removing the gauze pad that has been covering a wound for a large amount of time; to let that wound feel the fresh air
The feeling of being extraordinarily tired, only to find yourself smiling
Seeing the name of someone you want to hear from on your Caller ID
The smooth, satisfying feel of liquid for the first time in the day, when you have been awake for hours upon hours with nothing
Seeing someones eyes smile, who otherwise is not smiling, and knowing that you said something or have done something correct and meaningful
The little increasing speed of your heart beat when you have done something you hope somebody will appreciate


----------



## Tina (May 6, 2006)

I love these, Chimpi, and can relate. It's almost like I could feel it, reading your descriptions.

And I'm guessing you've just taken the gauze off of your tar burn, eh? How you doing?


----------



## Ash (May 6, 2006)

Finding all kinds of crazy, funky, off-the-wall project ideas at craft websites. I know that I'll probably never actually accomplish them, but there's something about extreme crafting at 4 am that makes me happy. 

Thinking about all the cool things I'd craft for Dim girls if I had addresses (or the actual talent for crafting). 

Working on a project for my neice that I hope she'll love, and noticing that my little felt elephant came out perfect.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 7, 2006)

Having such a super stressful night at work only to have three really nice things happen:

1) An attempt to eat two really good pieces of cheesecake on my last break. The effort is what counts.  One chocolate, one plain.

2) Getting to talk today with one of my favorite people. 

3) Getting to see my niece!


----------



## Michelle (May 7, 2006)

Your bird whistling a song to you out of the blue that you've been trying to teach him for over a year (even if he does leave the last note off and is a little bit out of tune).


----------



## Tina (May 7, 2006)

Ah, so he HAS been listening! (tin ear or not   )

Looking at the weather forecast and seeing that the wettest it's going to be is just some clouds here and there for the next ten days. I need sun and warmth, people!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Sleepin' In.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 7, 2006)

*For me:*
1. To have my feet massaged as well as my back with lotion.
2. To be hugged by my children and Grand Children.
3. To love and have love returned.
*For Them:*
1. To cook favorite foods and serve my loved ones.
2. To give a good massage to a tired loved one.
3. To love them with all there is in me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 7, 2006)

1) When my sweetie brings me coffee at work (sometimes it's the only time we see each other for days at a time)

2) Compliments at work like being called "The Latch Queen" by my fellow nurses or the "Thanks for everything you've done for me" by a teenage mom I took care of this week.

3) Making my patients laugh when they're getting really tense about breastfeeding. Just watching their shoulders drop and the tension leave their body is awesome.

4) Bathing newborn babies. LOVE it.

5) Long hot showers after work and climbing into bed with my doggie

6) Cute, funny socks (today it's pigs and frogs wearing bright colored bikinis and carrying parasols).

7) Candles. Any place. Any time.

8) Nice smells.

9) The little "beep beep" and light blink that my car makes when I lock her with the electronic key lock.

10) When my Tivo records something unexpectedly that I love. Or when it records all my shows, just perfect.

11) Purple ANYTHING.


----------



## Chimpi (May 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> I love these, Chimpi, and can relate. It's almost like I could feel it, reading your descriptions.
> 
> And I'm guessing you've just taken the gauze off of your tar burn, eh? How you doing?



I'm glad then! 
And yes, I had just redressed my tar wound at that point. It's doing, well, as you can imagine it to be doing. It's not doing worse, nor better. Just pussing and yellowing and killing skin. 

One more to add that I realized today (I love this thread, Tina):


Foreplay: Making yourself something to eat, for however many minutes/hours it may take, and taking that first bite


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Bathing newborn babies. LOVE it.



This is one thing I never knew was so much fun. My niece's real dad must be a duck, because she LOOOOVES water!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 8, 2006)

Weeding for an hour, and seeing what a huge difference it makes...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2006)

Getting eight hours of sleep. Yay!

Knowing I just have two more nights of work before I get two days off. (I haven't had a night off since the Sunday before last.)

Knowing we don't have a grocery truck tonight at work.

The fact my niece is such a little foodie, that at not quite six months, she can guide your hand to her mouth so she can get her fruit or juice fix. 

Having my entire worknight and productivity improved with a single phone call. 

Getting a good call about GM productivity reports.

My mean kitty letting my niece pet her.


----------



## Tina (May 8, 2006)

A full belly after being very hungry. :eat2:


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 13, 2006)

Having only one appointment tomorrow and being really bugged because that's barely worth getting somewhat presentable and leaving the house for and having tomorrow's client cancel.

*cracks open a cheap beer and takes dog on an adventure*


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 13, 2006)

Going to eat at Olive Garden, choosing to sit outside on the patio to enjoy the beautiful evening and having my wonderful FA boyfriend go inside to get me a chair without arms on it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 14, 2006)

Pouring a fizzable soda while the soda is warm, and it takes forever for the fizz to dissipate. Then, pouring it a second time when the soda is cold (from being in the freezer or refridgerator), and the fizz diminishes quickly
The look of a brand new tire on a car
Sweating profusely, for extended periods of time, and removing the clothes to cool off, only to realize that your clothes _still_ smell like your laundry fragrance

Great gesture, Ebony.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmm...

1) Making someone smile when they don't feel like it.

2) Making someone laugh when they don't want to.

3) #1 and #2 when _I_ don't want to.

4) Writing a story with someone so close to me that I sometimes forget who I am.

5) Making a joke that a select few would get and making many laugh at it.

6) Getting compliments... from my boss.

7) Every time a woman sincerly calls me "hot" or "sexy" (( It's happening a lot more lately. Huh, wonder why. ^_^ ))

8) Looking for ages for something in a particular store and finding it ((the hunting genes of my ancient ancestors turn into me looking for collectables. XP ))

9) Watching a horrible movie and laughing ever minute (( Just saw a Hellraiser movie. Laugh. Riot. ))

10) Laughing so hard at something that I had to stop becuase I hurt. (( Ever heard of "Dr. McNinja"? ))

11) Pouring my heart and soul into a drawing or other piece of work and having someone that loves it; The person for who it was made.

12) A Teddy Bear I got from my 'net sister... It was out of the blue, kinda random, but it means so much to me.

13) Accidentally smacking someone in the head and 1-uping myself by accidentally smacking _myself_ in the head a few minutes later (( happened a few times. ^_^;; ))

14) That sweet feeling of when you're thinking of someone and you know they're thinking of you.

15) Turning a boring game session into one of the best sessions/conversations that most people have seen in a while. (( Did that in World of Warcraft. Just started RPing and everyone joined in... it was great! ))

16) Dr. Pepper. ... Nothing else. Just Dr. Pepper.

17) Inside jokes. The ones shared between you and one other person in all of existance. My favorite? "Chef's Hat"

18) E-mails from an old boss, wondering what I'm doing these days. (( She says she misses me. T_T ))

19) Winning an argument by making enough comebacks that the other person gives up.

20) Dodging a car. Rather, being in just the right place so you don't get splattered. This ahs happened to me a few too many times, though it does make me believe in guardian angels. >_> ((if you want to hear the stories, PM me... ))


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2006)

The first brush stroke onto a new canvas... mmm satsifying... that and Chocolate dipped Mini Doughnuts... and peach gummie rings... mmm...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 14, 2006)

WB, Aris!

As for small pleasures, the fact I get to leave work extra early and then I'm off today! 

Taking a nap with my niece today. She's my little snuggle bug.

Talking to Ryan while at work.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 14, 2006)

- Waking up in the middle of the night & finding my husband sleeping, wrapped tightly around me with his arm around my waist.

- Coming home to a dog who adores me, and bending down to pet him. Having him lie quietly at my feet while I'm watching TV or using the computer. 

- At work, having a client visit or call me several months after I've helped him/her get through a crisis, and hearing how it made a positive impact (this happens very, very infequently but when it does, I feel that maybe it's worth the daily stress & frustrations. 

- Sleeping in on a weekend, and waking to a cool breeze blowing through the window and cooling my face while the rest of me is warm & snug under my comforter

- That first early morning sip of a sweet, milky Starbucks vanilla latte 

- Being absorbed in a really good book (or two, or five)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 14, 2006)

A rootbeer float with french vanilla ice cream,
A pretty sunset over the Golden Gate Bridge, 
A walk along Strawberry Creek in the Springtime with the flowers in bloom,
The sunrise over the mountains in Las Vegas at 5-6am.
Being silly and sitting in a bathtub with my skipper hat and a glass of scotch.
a warm bubble bath
My morning cup of coffee in my Kermit the Frog Mug.
sleeping under a warm blanket on a cold wintery day
chatting on the phone and being funny with my friends
Watching TV land
Birthday cake and candles


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 1, 2006)

Spending time with a friend who has The Exwife From Hell and realizing that both of mine are nice people.


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2006)

Having the guy in the deli tell me I'm beautiful.

Drinking my iced tea, which is Good Earth green tea, decaf, made as sun tea, over lots of ice. So good it needs no sugar.

Cherry season.


----------



## Anguisette (Jul 1, 2006)

my dog
the beach
my digital camera
good books
writing... when I do it well
Starbucks
the kids when they are silly or endearing
soup
cool sheets that smell of lemon verbena
back scratches
compliments from strangers

Ahmed when...
he touches me absently, not realizing he's doing it
he reaches for me in his sleep
he talks to me in his sleep
he calls me "berdilk" or "mohib" or "badjia"
he comes up behind me or pulls me back onto his chest on the couch and rubs his chin over the top of my head
he plays with my hair at the movies
he yells at Max, gets barked at, and yells louder... like being a 6'3" man having an argument with a 20 pound pug isn't the most ridiculous thing in the universe


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> he yells at Max, gets barked at, and yells louder... like being a 6'3" man having an argument with a 20 pound pug isn't the most ridiculous thing in the universe



Hilarious!


----------



## Anguisette (Jul 1, 2006)

If you're ever in MA come see it in person, Tina. Sometimes I laugh til it hurts.


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd love to.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 2, 2006)

Entenmann's Cheese Danish
A nice bed, preferrably queen size and above with cool, comfy covers and pillows
painting and drawing
Minute Maid Citrus punch
And good books that you can't put down, (which is rare for me). The ones where you _have _to get to the end. Or you save for later because you don't want to miss anything, does that make sense?


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

_Solsbury Hill_... by Peter Gabriel will draw me out of even the deepest doldrums. I can't hear that song and not feel joyful.


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2006)

Finally meeting someone I've known on the net for years (she'll be calling any time now)!

When my hair does just as it should and my makeup goes on well.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 8, 2006)

It's been far too long since we've had this thread around.

Waking up in the night to find one of my cats snuggled up to me, reaching out to softly pet her and having her grasp my hand between her paws....and being in the same position when I wake up again several hours later.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Must have been a cute sight...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 8, 2006)

Getting a care package from my husband, with nothing inside but a big bag of Archer Farms asiago cheese crackers. :eat1:

Oh, and typing this while my son lies asleep in his Snugli pouch against my chest :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2006)

My nightly phone chat with my Love, Big. No matter how I am feeling (and lately life has been fairly difficult), he almost always makes me feel better. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2006)

my bed, with freshly laundered sheets, brand new pillows, and my big squishy comforter...true love!! until i have a significant other, my loverly bed does just fine!


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 10, 2006)

Living far enough northward that I can see the _Aurora Borealis_ and a sky that's clear enough that it's not blocked out by smog.





(_Mind you I haven't seen a good one since Sept of 2005 but this past year was the nadir of solar activity and the recent reports from SOHO, indicate a very busy next few years. :bounce: Keep your fingers crossed... _)


----------



## tink977 (Nov 10, 2006)

- when driving to work with my sister and we catch a really good song from the beginning to sing at the top of our lungs...like "Total Eclipse of the Heart"

- walking under the railroad station when you enter the Magic Kingdom in Disney World....my favorite place to be in the world

- having the perfect temperature bath water when you step in

- plucking my eyebrows ( I am addicted)

- the first day of cool weather after a long, hot summer in New Orleans


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

The last few bits of a good sammich (Alvarado Bakery wheat bread, turkey breast -- fresh, not deli turkey -- a bit of Veganaise and some wonderful spreadable Borsin brand cheese with cracked pepper and cranberries), where I have eaten the crusts and just the yummy inside remains.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

A good cup of Chai. A warm, snuggly afghan. Looking out my favorite window and watching the evening sun glinting off buzzing insects and spider webs, which turns the whole scene into a magicalfairyland of wonder. Enjoying a quiet, foggy morning. Watching kittens at play and asleep. Dove chocolates. Being on-line at the same time as my friends. Watching the stars on a clear, Autumn night and seeing a shooting star while staring up at the sky.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never seen one of those, Ericthonius, but I hope to after moving to Montreal. 

Talking with my honey each night on the phone for an hour or two.

Cracking a pumpkin seed in half just right so the seed falls out of the shell (yeah, _small_ pleasures is right!).

Feeling sore muscles from having worked out yesterday and today (as long as they're not _too_ sore).


----------



## Paul Fannin (Nov 14, 2006)

The taste of cold milk after eating bacon and eggs (over medium, please!).

Shirley Jones

My next door neighbor kid friend Sabrina.

Paul Harvey News and Comment.

Shopping in fruit and vegetable stands.

Driving the Interstates, seeing signs pointing to the next major city or town; crossing statelines.

Sodey pop.

Talking Baseball, NFL, and NBA.

All-night playing records one after another.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

Pauly, I'm stealing a few of yours...

My next door neighbor kid friend Cynthia.

Shopping in fruit and vegetable stands.

Driving the Interstates, seeing signs pointing to the next major city or town; crossing statelines. Used to look for the actual line when young.  

All-night playing records (mp3s or CDs -- my records and turntable are in my mother's garage) one after another.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, good one, Paul and Tina. I have down the street kid friends I'm going to miss: Cindy, Deborah, and Marisol. 

Kitty. She makes no excuses for the way she is. She isn't thankful or pleased about anything she has. She doesn't have to be. She's ENTITLED. 

My bizarre mother who will price check hairless cats from the paper just to keep up on the trends.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

LMAO! Are hairless cats part of a trend?

Friday calls her cat the "Queen of Everything." Seems an appropriate for most she-kittys I've known.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

Mom informs me hairless cat popularity is on the decline, hence a lower price. Five years ago a 14 week old kitten would cost $2000. Today, $800. I'm thinking retirement was a bad idea for her.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

Eeek! Futures in hairless cats. Now I've heard it all. 

Are you leaving today?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 14, 2006)

_I second Super...a freshly made bed with a fluffy comforter, the window cracked a bit to let in the fresh night air...and my cat curled up next to me. That is bliss._


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 15, 2006)

Waking up to the smell of coffee

I could write a DOZEN or more things about relationships/men that qualify in this category, let's just say that I miss "dating" and having someone to wake up to coffee with.

Rental cars 

An extra stiff drink, hand off to me, with a wink from the bartender.

Dancing in my underwear to Pat Benetar, Phil Collins, Peter Gabriel, and old school Whitney Houston...with a bottle of cheap champagne.

(swear that I am not an alcoholic...)


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 15, 2006)

Having at least one true, good friend who listens and understands, even when you're being ridiculously irrational. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2006)

Receiving a forward of the confirmation email from the airline company when my honey books a flight to visit. Makes it seem more real that he will be here. After these 2+ years of being a couple, it still gives me a thrill.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 16, 2006)

Three words:


Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 16, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Three words:
> 
> 
> Krispy Kreme Doughnuts



That's actually a huge pleasure to me if I can get my guard down enough to eat a doughnut.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 21, 2006)

I just took my window a/c unit out of my office window this morning, and now I can look outside and watch all the furry woodland creatures go about their business in my yard! There are these incredibly cute, fat little gray birdies out there now. So cute! I'm happy.


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2006)

A full belly. Just that simple.


----------

